# Nur Laptop oder PC und Laptop??



## Sisko234 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich führe eine Wochenendbeziehung mit meiner Freundin und bräuchte deswegen für das Wochenende ein Notebook.

Zusätzlich dazu ist mein Rechner nicht mehr der neuste und alle aktuellen Spiele laufe nicht mehr flüssig.

Jetzt meine Frage:

Ich möchte so 1000 bis 1500 Euro ausgeben (lieber 1000 )
Lohnt es sich ein gutes Notebook zu kaufen ... oder ist es besser eine etwas günstigeres Notebook und einen neuen Pc für insgesamt 1000 bis 1500 Euro anzuschaffen? (will halt auch zocken wenn ich am Wochenende bei ihr bin ... )

Würde gerne schon zumindestens Starcraft 2 bzw. Black Ops mit guten Grafikdetails spielen ?

Was empfehlt ihr mir ??

Gibt es konkrete Links zu Pcs oder Notebooks ? (Finazierung wäre nicht schlecht)


----------



## benny71 (20. Dezember 2010)

Also wen du 1500.euro hast dan kans du 800 oder 900 für gutten gamer Pc investiren und den rest für notebook und dan has du beides......


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Dezember 2010)

Naja, Gamingleistung ist mit einem Laptop an sich so gut wie nicht vorhanden, allerdings ließe sich da mit 1500e schon was machen denke ich.
Dennoch würde ich eher zu 750€ rechner + 750€ lappi tendieren(für beides bekommt man recht viel, beim laptop allerdings eigentlich keine gamingleistung(im vergleich zum pc))

Beim Pc würdest du übirgens am besten fahren wenn du dir hier einen zusammenstellen lässt.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Dezember 2010)

edit[doppelpost]


----------



## sp01 (20. Dezember 2010)

Für was bräuchtest du das Notebook, muss es unbedingt Gaming geeignet sein? Ansonsten so ne Möre für 400€ - 600€ und den Rest in den PC stecken.


----------



## AchtBit (20. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht sind noch ein paar günstige Asus G71 bei Ebay zu haben. Für 750 könntest vielleicht ein Gerät erhaschen. Für den Rest baust dir noch nen Game PC. Und schon kannst Games Laptoppen und Desktoppen. Das g71 geht gut ab auch in aktuellen Games und man kann es 24h dauerpenetrieren ohne dass auch nur einmal das Thermal Management eingreifen muss.  Als obs ein gut gekühlter Desktop wäre

3 sind noch angeboten. Wobei Nr1 kannst eher vergessen.

Nr2.Nachteil CPU verbrät viel Strom, DDR2 Platine. Sonst auch nicht schlecht
http://cgi.ebay.de/Verkaufe-ASUS-G7...eripheriegeräte_Notebooks&hash=item3a60442f8e 

Beste ist Nr. 3. Nur rückt der Fink die Razor Mouse nicht mit raus. Aber sonst vollwertige Centrino 2 Plattform
http://cgi.ebay.de/ASUS-G71V-7s033c...eripheriegeräte_Notebooks&hash=item230ca9aa1a


----------



## kenji_91 (20. Dezember 2010)

das ist aber ne komische beziehung o.O
sie steht darauf, dass du bei ihr zockst?

Ich empfehle ein Timeline X und einen PC für 700


----------



## amdintel (20. Dezember 2010)

Sisko234 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte so 1000 bis 1500 Euro ausgeben (lieber 1000 )
> Lohnt es sich ein gutes Notebook zu kaufen ... oder ist es besser eine etwas günstigeres Notebook und einen neuen Pc für insgesamt 1000 bis 1500 Euro anzuschaffen? (will halt auch zocken wenn ich am Wochenende bei ihr bin ... )



nein es lohnt nicht für ein Notebook  viel Geld auszugeben, oder überhaut.. heute so was noch zu kaufen,  die sind alle von der Qualität heute schlecht 
"ich beziehe mich u.a. auf die letzte  Akte Sendung vom 14.12.2010.
und diverse Garantie Abwicklungen"


----------



## Sisko234 (20. Dezember 2010)

Also so ein bisschen spielen sollte man mit dem Laptop schon können....

Ratet ihr immer noch zu Pc und Laptop wenn nur 1000 Euro vorhanden wären ??


----------



## amdintel (20. Dezember 2010)

ein bißchen spielen kannst auch mit einem billigen 
auf meinem 3 Jahre alten billig Book läuft ohne Probleme SilentHunterIII und  das andere weiß ich nicht mehr, jedenfalls sind das u.a. auch ältere Games oder welche keinen hohen Voraussetzungen verlangen  
dabei ist zu erwähnen das die Books 15 oder nur 17 Zoll  meist haben also eine geringere Auflösung also etwas anderes als wenn du das mit einem DeskTop PC z.b. mit einen  22 oder 24  Zoll Moni betreibst , ein Book ist meiner Meinung zum Games nicht geeignet,  alleine schon wegen der schlechten Kühlung und wegen der fest verbauten Tastatur die auch mal kaputt gehen kann, grade wenn man damit heftig zockt.

ich würde also einen Game tauglichen PC bis max 1000 € kaufen
und ein günstiges Notebook bis max 500 € 
macht zusammen 1500 € und da haste mehr von, vor allen haste dann immer 
noch ein Ersatz Gerät falls mal?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2010)

Optimal wäre eine 15,6er mit einer AMD 5650 oder 5730, kostet ca. 700-800€. Vom Rest dann einen PC oder den alten aufrüsten.

Für mehr als 800€ und bis 1500€ gibt es zwar bessere Notebooks als mit ner 5650, aber nicht VIEL besser, steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis. Für 500-600€ hättest Du schon nen PC, der besser ist als ein 1200-1400€-Notebook.


----------



## amdintel (20. Dezember 2010)

PC aufrüsten lohnt nur bei noch halbwegs aktueller CPU/Bord RAM 

Neu kauf ist oft billiger  wenn man dann noch für den alten ein paar EUs bekommt , also die Summe die man für den Alten PC bekommt vom Neu Preis abziehen und das Vergleichen was das aufrüsten kostet .


----------



## Sisko234 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir jetzt überlegt diesem Pc von PC Games Hardaware ausgesucht .... Meint ihr der ist ok ???

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - PC-Systeme - PC Games Hardware - PC Games Hardware Gamer-PC HD5770-Edition

Dazu noch nen 600 Euro Laptop und gut ist ...

???


----------



## Sisko234 (20. Dezember 2010)

bzw. der hier ??

One Computer Phenom II X6 1055T, 6x 2.8 Ghz, 4096MB DDR3, 1000GB, 20x


----------



## sp01 (20. Dezember 2010)

Find ich jetzt nicht gerade billig, auch wenn ich mir hier jetzt gerade kein Freunde mach.
Athlon ist halt doch er ne "Büro" cpu ein, Phenom wäre sicherlich die bessere Wahl. Zudem hat der nur 2.6GHz.
Ich meine es geht schon aber du darfst jetzt nicht den überflieger erwarten. Ach so ein Betriebsystem ist übrigends auch nicht enthalten.

Meiner, in der Sig+4GB Ram, hat vor zwei Jahren rund 750€ gekosted (ohne Gehäuse).


----------



## Sisko234 (20. Dezember 2010)

windwos 7 hab ich ... was ist mit dem von one ??


----------



## sp01 (20. Dezember 2010)

Sisko234 schrieb:


> ... was ist mit dem von one ??


jo, würd ich er empfehlen. Ist sagen wir Zukunfstsicherer, wobei immer was neues auf den Markt kommt.
Noch nen kleiner Tip: bisher bringen wehniger Kerne und mehr MHz bei Games einfach mehr.


----------



## Sisko234 (20. Dezember 2010)

weiter Meinungen bzw. Vorschläge?


----------



## Sisko234 (20. Dezember 2010)

One Computer Phenom II X4 965, 4x 3.4 Ghz, 4096MB DDR3, 1000GB, 20x

Das heißt nach deiner Aussage könnte der X4 mit 3,4 Ghz besser sein als der X6 mit 2,8 Ghz ???


----------



## sp01 (20. Dezember 2010)

Bin ich immer noch der Meinung, zumal die auch ein anständiges OC Potenzial haben. Was bei meinem nicht der Fall war (Phenom erste Generation). Würde aber noch andere Meinungen abwarten.
Bei Benchmarks kann es wiederum anders ausschauen, da sind dann oft die x6 besser.


----------



## amdintel (20. Dezember 2010)

sp01 schrieb:


> jo, würd ich er empfehlen. Ist sagen wir Zukunfstsicherer, wobei immer was neues auf den Markt kommt.
> Noch nen kleiner Tip: bisher bringen wehniger Kerne und mehr MHz bei Games einfach mehr.



wie oft denn nun noch?
es gibt nichts Zukunftsicheres und das gab es auch noch nie, 
einen Kaffee Autom. der ist zukunftssicher aber im PC Bereich 
kommt jeden Tag was Neues und man muß abwegen ob man wirklich 
immer von Technischen Neuerungen auch wirklich profitiert, 
ich brauche z.b. kein USB 3.0 wo zu und für was,


----------



## amdintel (21. Dezember 2010)

Sisko234 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt überlegt diesem Pc von PC Games Hardaware ausgesucht .... Meint ihr der ist ok ???
> 
> ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - PC-Systeme - PC Games Hardware - PC Games Hardware Gamer-PC HD5770-Edition
> 
> ...



den Text nicht gelesen hier noch mal :


> Mit dem PCGH-Gamer-PC HD5770-Edition hat die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware einen Komplett-Rechner zusammengestellt, der einen günstigen Einstieg in die DirectX-11-Welt bietet. Als Herzstück dient der Vierkernprozessor AMD Athlon II X4 620. Für ausreichend 3D-Leistung sorgt die Radeon HD 5770 mit 1.024 MB Grafikspeicher. 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher sowie eine 500 GB große Festplatte runden dieses Angebot ab. Bei diesem PCGH-PC wurde erneut darauf geachtet, dass dieser vor allem in 2D-Anwendung sehr leise ist. Mehr Informationen: PCGH-Gamer-PC HD5770-Edition: Athlon II X4 620 + Radeon HD 5770 [Anzeige] - PCGH-Gamer-PC, Athlon 2 X4 620, Radeon HD 5770



es ist ein kleiner Unterschied wenn eine Reaktion einen PC zusammen stellt und  bewertet als  wenn du den Werbe Text vom Geiz Markt liest.
und es gibt da auch so was wie User Bewertugnen das auch mal lesen .

Ganz klar meiner Meinung für den Preis  ist einfach nicht mehr drin und das ist ok so.
denn einen I7 950 mit GeForce GTX 570  bekommst du nicht  für 600 €
wer mehr will muß auch mehr ausgeben ! ob man dann diese mehr Leistung auch wirklich braucht ist aber was ganz anderes .


----------



## Sisko234 (21. Dezember 2010)

also würdest du dir den von pc games hardware holen da er mit anständigen Komponeten ausgesattet ist die miteinander harmonieren ?


----------



## ZeroToxin (21. Dezember 2010)

ich kann nur sagen, nachdem ich meinen Desktop verkauft hatte und mir n Toshiba X500-13R gegönnt habe (liegt bei uns in Österreich zwischen 1800-2200€) möchte ich diese Entscheidung nichmehr Rückgängig machen.

18,4" TFT, i7 740QM + 8GB Ram, dazu ne GTX460Mobile. Nachträglich noch ne SSD rein und das ganze war und ist die perfekte Lösung für mich.

Kann alle Games inkl Crysis auf Max zocken und komme dabei nicht unter 30FPS (was vor allem bei Crysis wichtig is ^^ - und was mich selbst auch gewundert hat)

Natürlich hast du wesentlich mehr Leistung wenn du nen Dekstop fürs Gaming hernimmst und n Laptop/Notebook für unterwegs, allerdings wenn du unterwegs die Leistung brauchst, wirst du an nem anständigen, dafür teureren Notebook nich vorbei kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2010)

Der PC von der PCGH ist halt teurer, als wenn Du alles selber zusammenkaufst und auf jeden Euro achtest, und alternate ist so oder so meistens nicht grad preisert - wenn Du aber bereit bist, für den Service, die wohlübelegte Zusammenstellung usw. mehr zu zahlen, kannst Du den nehmen. Allerdings sind 650€ und dann nur eine AMD 5770 schon sehr happig. Mit selber zusammenstellen sollte so ein PC für 500€ drin sein. Guckst Du zB http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...Cs-fuer-500-bis-800-Euro-selber-bauen-802343/  und selbst wenn Du da jeweils Komponenten nimmst, die etwas besser sind (besseres Board usw. ) kommst Du eher auf nur 550€.



Mit einem nur 600€-Laptop wirst Du allerdings deutlich schlechter spielen können als mit einem für 700-750€. Unter 700€ ist maximal eine nvidia 310m oder eine AMD 5470 drin, eine 5650 wäre da schon deutlich stärker.


----------



## amdintel (21. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der PC von der PCGH ist halt teurer, als wenn Du alles selber zusammenkaufst und auf jeden Euro achtest,
> Mit einem nur 600€-Laptop wirst Du allerdings deutlich schlechter spielen können als mit einem für 700-750€. Unter 700€ ist maximal eine nvidia 310m oder eine AMD 5470 drin, eine 5650 wäre da schon deutlich stärker.



so und der Stundenlohn haben wir auch nicht mit eingerechnet ?
und wenn was  nicht funktioniert bei so einer Bastel Kiste Versuch mal den Hersteller Haftbar zu machen? da schiebt der eine den Fehler auf dem anderem  soo und dieses Risiko geht man nicht ein, wenn man den PC komplett fix und fertig kauft und grade bei den im Internet bestellten Sachen Shops bekommst du in der Regel keine Neu Ware, 
sondern schon mal benutzte Sachen die auch oft kaputt sind und wo der Shop sich nicht ein mal die mühe gemacht hat, das fehlerhafte Produkt zum Hersteller zurück , nee das bekammt denn der nächste Kunde der bestellt hatte,das ein zigste was dem PC fehlt ist ein Cardreader das ist Standard heute und  ein muß wenn man Pers. Daten sichern speichern will.

PS ein Notebook kannst du dir auch nicht selber zusammen braunen woo ist denn da noch der Unterschied ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Dezember 2010)

> wenn man den PC komplett fix und fertig kauft und grade bei den im Interlet bestellten Sachen Shops bekommst du in der Regel keine Neu Ware,



Aber sonst gehts dir noch gut oder? 

Im Schlechtreden bist du echt der Brüller, glaubst du im Ernst das dort nur Retour-Ware verbaut wird  … also du solltest echt mal überlegen was du für Kommentare du abläßt, denn durch sowas entstehen schnell Gerüchte und ich glaube kaum das sich PCGH seinen Namen durch solche Behauptungen in den Schmutz ziehen läßt!


----------



## amdintel (21. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aber sonst gehts dir noch gut oder?
> 
> Im Schlechtreden bist du echt der Brüller, glaubst du im Ernst das dort nur Retour-Ware verbaut wird  … also du solltest echt mal überlegen was du für Kommentare du abläßt, denn durch sowas entstehen schnell Gerüchte und ich glaube kaum das sich PCGH seinen Namen durch solche Behauptungen in den Schmutz ziehen läßt!



Junge wir haben grade für einen Bekannten ein Gerichtsverfahren gewonnen,
wo es Ärger gab mit diversen Internet Shops die kaputte und Fehlerhafte Waren geliefert hatten und davon dann nix mehr wissen wollten , "so nach dem Motto der Kunde hat es kaputt gemacht  , was immer schwer zu Beweisen ist ", 
das hat richtig Geld gekostet , Anwalt und Sachverständiger und Zeit  !
Was das gesammte Verfahren gekostget hat, dafür bekommste 3 gute Gamer PCs.
Noch Fragen ?

Jedenfalls ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite wenn man Komplett kauft, weil für den gesammten  PC die Garantie gild und nicht nur für Einzelteile .
Was die PCGH PCs an geht, hat man sich Gedanken gemacht das diese PC  immer schön leise sind,  wenn  man den z.b. auch  zum  arbeiten nutzt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Dezember 2010)

Erst mal bin ich kein Junge mehr, also immer schön durchatmen! 

Des Weiteren ist dein Fall (ist ja noch nicht mal deiner ) als Einzelfall zu behandeln! Du stellst hier Behauptungen (ohne fundierte Beweise zum jeweiligen Shop) in den Raum die sehr allgemein gehalten sind und sowas ist nun mal nicht hinnehmbar!


----------



## amdintel (21. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Erst mal bin ich kein Junge mehr, also immer schön durchatmen!
> 
> Des Weiteren ist dein Fall (ist ja noch nicht mal deiner ) als Einzelfall zu behandeln! Du stellst hier Behauptungen (ohne fundierte Beweise zum jeweiligen Shop) in den Raum die sehr allgemein gehalten sind und sowas ist nun mal nicht hinnehmbar!



wenn man keine Ahnung hart wie du?
schon mal was vom Gesetzlichen Umtausch Recht gehört   bei Internet Bestellungen ?

glaubst du, die Shops schmeißen die Sachen weg  die die Kunden wieder zurück schicken ? nein das bekommt dann der nächste wieder der Bestellt .

wenn du einen Komplett PC bestellst von einer größeren Firma die kaufen nicht in Internet Shops hire HW ein, sondern in größen Stückzahlen beim Hersteller direkt 
oder  s.g. Zwischen Händler/Lager da geht  100% Neu Ware  raus  und kein 
gebrauchtes Zeug was schon mal benutzt wurde .


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> wenn man keine Ahnung hart wie du?
> schon mal was vom Gesetzlichen Umtausch Recht gehört   bei Internet Bestellungen ?



Ja habe ich das ganze nannte sich Fernabsatzgesetz und ist jetzt im BGB intregiert … habe ich jetzt doch Ahnung? 




amdintel schrieb:


> glaubst du, die Shops schmeißen die Sachen weg  die die Kunden wieder zurück schicken ? nein das bekommt dann der nächste wieder der Bestellt .



Glaubst du das alle diese Sachen defekt sind? Woher willst du wissen das diese Hardware nicht doch überprüft wird? Schön mal was von Funktionsprüfung gehört nach einem PC-Zusammenbau? Deine Behauptung war auch das in der Regel nur solche Teile verwendet werden! 




amdintel schrieb:


> wenn du einen Komplett PC bestellst von einer größeren Firma die kaufen nicht in Internet Shops hire HW ein, sondern in größen Stückzahlen beim Hersteller direkt
> und da wird 100% Neu Ware verbaut und keine gebrauchte HW.



Aha und was ist Alternate wo kaufen die wohl ihre Sachen so als "große Firma"? 


Zitate von dir:



amdintel schrieb:


> wenn man den PC komplett fix und fertig kauft und grade bei den im  Internet bestellten Sachen Shops bekommst du in der Regel *keine Neu Ware*





> wenn du einen Komplett PC bestellst von einer größeren Firma...und *da wird 100% Neu Ware verbaut* und keine gebrauchte HW.


Das du mit dem letzten Post gerade deine eigene Aussage revidierst ist dir wohl nicht aufgefallen wa.


----------



## amdintel (21. Dezember 2010)

woher willst du wissen das die sich überhaupt noch die mühe machen
HW zu überprüfen ? die Web. Internet Shops .

Alternativ  sucht sich bestimmt nicht ihre HW bei Internet Web. Shops zusammen  ja ist eine größere Firma .


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Dezember 2010)

Hm interessant wie du versuchst jetzt mir die Beweislast aufzubürden nach deinen Aussagen … des Weiteren ging es mir nur um die PCGH-PC's bei Alternate. 

Das Alternate das nicht macht sind wir uns also einig … schön.  Das klärt aber noch nicht wie du darauf kommst das die PCGH-PC's, die es bei Alternate gibt, laut deiner Aussage so entstehen, also jetzt laut dir "in der Regel aus halt nicht neuer HW" bestehen, denn das war doch der Grund warum ich dir diese Fragen gestellt habe.


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

PCGH  hat diverse PCs Config zusammen gestellt die du bei Alternate so komplett  bestellen kannst,
wo ist dein Problem ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Dezember 2010)

Mein Problem ist *deine* Aussage, das in der Regel *alle* Shops nur Retour-Ware verbauen! 

Das PCGH die PC-Konfigurationen so zusammengestellt hat ist mir bewußt, aber darum geht es doch gar nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> so und der Stundenlohn haben wir auch nicht mit eingerechnet ?
> und wenn was nicht funktioniert bei so einer Bastel Kiste Versuch mal den Hersteller Haftbar zu machen? da schiebt der eine den Fehler auf dem anderem soo und dieses Risiko geht man nicht ein, wenn man den PC komplett fix und fertig kauft


 

Sag mal, Du komischer Vogel, lässt Du eigentlich mit Absicht einfach Textteile im Zitat weg, nur um zu provizieren, oder liest Du einfach nicht alles, oder kapierst Du es nur nicht? Ich habe doch auch geschrieben  "_wenn Du aber bereit bist, für den Service, die wohlübelegte Zusammenstellung usw. mehr zu zahlen, kannst Du den nehmen_ "  - wo ist also Dein Problem?


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Dezember 2010)

Naja und warum verändert amdintel seine Postings im Nachhinein nachdem man darauf geantwortet hat, das würde mich auch mal interessieren?


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

weil leider der gesammte Text Inhalt nicht immer einsehbar ist im Editor 
und die Editor Schrift und Formatierung immer eine andere ist, was mich irritiert.


----------



## Sisko234 (22. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie hilft mir das nicht wierklich ...


----------



## foin (22. Dezember 2010)

hat deine freundin denn keinen pc? 
muss der Laptop wirklich sein?
Sonst würd ich sagen kauf dir nen PC da bekommste für 800€ schon was und dann nen netbook dazu, wenn es nur fürs surfen ist, von notebooks rate ich zum zocken eig ab ...


----------



## Soreis (22. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn du für Laptop und Computer den ungefähren gleichen Leistungsstatus haben willst musst du ganz klar mehr für den Laptop ausgeben. Wenn man dann TFT+Tastatur+Maus noch zum Desktop-Pc hinzuzählt, sollte er immernoch billiger( wenn dann auch nicht mehr viel) als der Laptop sein, außer du nimmst nen richtigen Qualitäts-TFT.
Aber ganz abgesehen davon...Zeiten ändern sich und man spielt ein Spiel vielleicht nicht mehr. Und während den 2 Tagen mit deiner Freundin sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht extra das geld ausgeben. Falls du für das notebook sonst keine häufige Verwendung hast, dann lohnt sich das nicht. Ich denke dass deine Freundin auch zufriedener ohne wäre, oder will sie mit dir zusammen spielen? Ich denke 2 Tage Spielezeit für seine Freundin zu opfern müsste drin sein. 
Soreis


----------



## foin (22. Dezember 2010)

nen lapi hat viel weniger leistung, ne 5870 im lapi hat grad mal die leistung ner 5770 im desktop und für nen 5870 lapi zahlste locker mal 1400€ ... 
deswegen ist der desktop deutlich billiger, auch mit tft und tastatur und maus, ne maus brauchste bei lapi auch ,...


----------



## Sisko234 (23. Dezember 2010)

Was ist mit dem hier ??? mein Finger steht auf Bestellen ... bitte schnell Meinungen ... ??


----------



## Sisko234 (23. Dezember 2010)

XMX Gaming Computer Core i5-760, 4x2.8Ghz @ 4x3.6Ghz, 4096MB, 750GB,


----------



## foin (23. Dezember 2010)

nicht schlecht, aber kannst du nicht selber bauen?


----------



## Sisko234 (23. Dezember 2010)

doch hab ich mir auch schon über alternate zusammengestellt ... kommt aber gleich teuer bzw. sogar teuerer.....

Und bei irgend nem billig Online Händler möchte ich nicht bestellen weil wenn irgendwas nicht zusammen passt will ich schon zurück schicken können und das ist über alternate kein problem ..

Einziger vorteil war das in meinem Zusammengestellten ne SSD Platte drin war ... dafür aber keine Wasserkühlung ...


----------



## foin (23. Dezember 2010)

du kannst bei jedem 14 tage zurückschicken, kauf bei hoh.de, da ist der support mit am besten... 
wakü brauchste eig nicht, nen guter luftkühler tut es auch, zumal das ja keine "richtige" waku, die modular ist... 
One Computer Core i5-760, 4x2.8Ghz, 4096MB DDR3, 1000GB, 20x
für 829  auch mit i7


----------



## Sisko234 (23. Dezember 2010)

guter tipp 90 euro unterschied zu alternate ..


----------



## Soreis (23. Dezember 2010)

Hmm die immer eingebaute Wakü bei xmx ist eigendlich zumeist unnötig, kostet nur 60 Euro mehr... xmx ist nicht schlecht aber auch nicht der hammer. ich würde eigendlich auch lieber zusammenbauen. schau mal bei hardwareversand hab ich heute gemacht werd meinen wohl noch heute da bestellen!


----------



## foin (23. Dezember 2010)

kauf doch den von one, der ist besser und wenn du 830 bezahlst bekommste den sogar mit i7 und gtx 470


----------



## Gin (25. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn es ein Notebook werden soll, kannste dir mal das MSI GX660 ansehen.
Hab ich mir zu Weihnachten gekauft... Momentan bin ich drauf und dran es zu behalten.
Laptop is aufjedenfall ne Ecke besser als meine Desktop Rechner mit Q6600,GTX260,6GB ram...
und wenn man die Entwicklung in den letzten Jahren gesehen hat, is nich allzu viel passiert.
Ich kann mit meinem Desktop Rechner immer noch alles auf High und Full HD zocken und den hab ich jetzt schon 2 Jahre.


----------



## foin (26. Dezember 2010)

ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher, ob der lapi schneller ist, gleicher name von dem komponenten bedeutet noch lange nicht annährend gleiche leistung!


----------

